# Southern Utah Hunt.... successful?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I am still a newby at calling and learning the ropes with choosing which calls to make and when. But could I really be this bad?

Driving down a dirt road near the Nevada border (near St George) I chose an area that had some rolling draws and washes that were a long ways away from town and looked like they would be a good area to start calling.

I sat midway up a small hill in the shadows of the morning to ensure that I had a good vantage point and started with a female locator out of my Fox Pro. I let two or three locators go and muted it for a minute and let it play for a minute after that. 

Off in the distance I could hear a faint response so I let the Fox Pro play for about 3 minutes and let it rest for a minute again. Once again I heard a faint (but closer) coyote off in the distance.

This went on for about twenty minutes until off in the distance I could see this brownish grey animal working its way toward me. Even though I have yet to get a coyote, I knew this wasnt a normal coyote that was coming into the call.

I watched this animal come in for about 5 minutes or so, only catching a glimpse here and there but never a full on look at the animal. finally about 75 yards out it made its appearance..... a stupid GOAT came up out of the wash to investigate my call!!!

Well, this was pretty unexpected since I wasnt anywhere near a farm or house, but I laughed it off and picked up my Fox Pro and drove off to make another stand.

I drove less than 2 miles and found another spot that looked promising and repeated my calling method and once again that dang goat showed up!!!

Good grief this thing ticked me off this time! I was half temped to shoot him, but decided not to and drove a LONG ways away to try calling again.

Unfortunately I didnt see any coyotes and didnt get any response where I went, but I guess at least I saw something for once?

I really need to get out with you guys who were kind enough to invite me calling!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So was it a faint "goat" call in response . Instead of the yote like ya thought.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Goat is pretty tasty, man! I "kid" you not. :\Ou:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

You made a friend. Was he a talking goat? You could of taken him to one of those "ragu" festivals. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> So was it a faint "goat" call in response . Instead of the yote like ya thought.


Funny thing is I could still hear the coyote in the distance when the goat showed up.

I'm completely puzzled where this thing came from. Dont think I have ever seen a herd of goats before.... so couldnt be a goat herder :lol:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Beaver Dam wash got flooded out pretty good so it could have come from a couple of different places. Goats make really good tacos. :EAT:


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to live down there we got goats ( wild or feral I assume ) all the time on the mountain. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax*, you have me trumped on that one! I can honestly say I've never call a goat in. I better put that on my calling bucket list.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Next time hang around Bax goats and sheep are good yote bait...nothing better than live decoys for the coy dogs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Next time hang around Bax goats and sheep are good yote bait...nothing better than live decoys for the coy dogs.


At first I thought the same thing, but that goat kept knocking around the spot I had my Fox Pro in and I was worried he'd tip it over and muffle the sound. I even muted the sound for 5 min or so, but that darn goat wouldnt leave!



longbow said:


> Bax*, you have me trumped on that one! I can honestly say I've never call a goat in. I better put that on my calling bucket list.


It was quite an odd sight to see! I wouldnt have been terribly surprised if I saw a stray dog come in, or even a stray cat, but a goat.....? Thats a new one


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say keep at 'er! I've called in deer and 'lopes but never an actual goat!

If you get that Grey Fox I can't wait to see some pics! Head EAST of St. George and give 'er hell!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> I'd say keep at 'er! I've called in deer and 'lopes but never an actual goat!
> 
> If you get that Grey Fox I can't wait to see some pics! Head EAST of St. George and give 'er hell!


I was up in the area that you and Empty Net suggested, so I'll have to head East next time I'm down there and see what I can find. Sure was COLD for Southern Utah!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Add another oddity to the list of stupid BS you and I come across while out hunting. I swear, we find everything we're NOT after. Glad you got out though. 

(PS-I'd have shot the range maggot. No telling what crap he might spread to wild creatures out there.)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I could see it come in with a distress call but a howl? That is crazy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah pretty nuts expecting to see a predator come chargin in, not a silly goat that should be a Cinco De Mayo meal!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got back from one of the areas I told you about saw 2 coyotes, wasn't packing a gun so I didn't shoot. I will pm some better details when I get some time.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well bax, all i can speculate is that it really wasnt a goat, perhaps a lovely little sheep with a purple ribbon in her hair? seems she was a bit smitten... perhaps knew you from a different time and place, maybe same time and place...
you can come clean with us, we be your friends...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> well bax, all i can speculate is that it really wasnt a goat, perhaps a lovely little sheep with a purple ribbon in her hair? seems she was a bit smitten... perhaps knew you from a different time and place, maybe same time and place...
> you can come clean with us, we be your friends...


She did seem smitten thats for sure! jk

When I got up to get my Fox Pro, she seemed pretty scared of me and kept her distance.



EmptyNet said:


> Just got back from one of the areas I told you about saw 2 coyotes, wasn't packing a gun so I didn't shoot. I will pm some better details when I get some time.


We'll have to work out a day to get to callin out there!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a swamp hawk?? come in and circle my rabbit decoy then take off, but a goat certainly wins that contest.


----------

